# Lu-Lu, Sue, Mavis and Sally - 4 months old and in need of homes



## SLB (Apr 24, 2011)

I am posting on behalf of a small rescue that hasn't yet got internet access.

Sue: Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross











Background:
Mother was a Staffie cross, Father said to be a Dogue de Bordeaux, Sue was from a litter of 9 that a family bred, none of the litter were sold, the Community Officer and Dog warden took the litter and they have been in rescue since they left their mother. Sue is in foster care with several other adult dogs and 5 litter mates.

Temperament:
Very shy little girl, but after a little settling in period, Sue is very loveable and quite outgoing like her sister Mavis. Sue loves to give people kisses as well as the other dogs. 

Looking for:
A home to give her the time and love she deserves with a garden and space for her to exercise, in addition to walks. Can live with other dogs and dog savvy cats and children over 12. 

Sue has had both her injections, is wormed and has had flea treatment. She is house trained but has not had much formal training. Clicker training is advised with this gentle soul. Sue will have to be spayed on agreement with adoption. Sue will need extra socialisation in a gentle manner. She is terribly afraid of roads and cars.

If you are interested in adopting Sue, please call Puppies Animal Rescue on: 01159 630326.

*Sally*; Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross.











*Background*:
Mother was a Staffie cross, Father said to be a Dogue de Bordeaux, Sally was from a litter of 9 that a family bred, none of the litter were sold, the Community Officer and Dog warden took the litter and they have been in rescue since they left their mother. Sally is in foster care with several other adult dogs and 5 litter mates.

*Temperament*:
Sally took an hour to warm up to the new surroundings, but after a little while she became a confident and independent little girl. Sally likes to play with her toys and although loves the company of her sisters and other dogs – Sally prefers to step back from them and explores on her own.

*Looking for*:
A home to give her the time and love she deserves with a garden and space for her to exercise, in addition to walks. Can live with other dogs and dog savvy cats and children over 12. 

Sally has had both her injections, is wormed and has had flea treatment. She is house trained but has not had much formal training. Clicker training is advised with this gentle soul. Sally will have to be spayed on agreement with adoption.

If you are interested in adopting Sally, please call Puppies Animal Rescue on: 01159 630326.

*Mavis*: Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross











*Background*:
Mother was a Staffie cross, Father said to be a Dogue de Bordeaux, Mavis was from a litter of 9 that a family bred, none of the litter were sold, the Community Officer and Dog warden took the litter and they have been in rescue since they left their mother. Mavis is in foster care with several other adult dogs and 5 litter mates.

*Temperament*: 
Mavis is a little bruiser of a puppy – the most confident of the litter and loves a good wrestle with her sisters and other dogs. She is very friendly with people and loves to cuddle.

*Looking for*:
A home to give her the time and love she deserves with a garden and space for her to exercise, in addition to walks. Can live with other dogs and dog savvy cats and children over 12. 

Mavis has had both her injections, is wormed and has had flea treatment. She is house trained but has not had much formal training. Clicker training is advised with this gentle soul. Mavis will have to be spayed on agreement with adoption.

If you are interested in adopting Mavis, please call Puppies Animal Rescue on: 01159 630326.

*Lu-Lu*; Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross










*Background*:
Bred by a family, Mother was a Staffie cross, Father said to be a Dogue de Bordeaux, Lu -Lu was from a litter of 9 and none of the litter were sold, community officer and Dog warden took the litter and they have been in rescue since they left their mother. Lu-Lu is in foster care with several other adult dogs and 5 litter mates.

*Temperament*:
Friendly and cuddly, shy at first, but when given time she’s lovely. Is good with other dogs but defensive at first and doesn’t like them to over stay their welcome – however if she lives with another dog this may pass. Loves a cuddle and gives lots of kisses.

*Looking for*:
A home to give her the time and love she deserves with a garden and space for her to exercise, in addition to walks. Can live with other dogs and dog savvy cats and children over 12. 

Lu-Lu has had both her injections, is wormed and has had flea treatment. She is house trained but has not had much formal training. Clicker training is advised with this gentle soul. Lu-Lu will have to be spayed on agreement with adoption.

If you are interested please call Puppies Animal Rescue on: 01159 630326[/QUOTE]


----------

